# ? [SGH-T999: Unlocking Bootloader * Root * ROM Mods] ?



## MLB (Mar 7, 2012)

[SPECIFICALLY FOR: the T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 GSM (Samsung Model Number SGH-T999)]

Does anyone have information regarding .... ** Unlocking Bootloader ** Root ** ROM Mods ** .... SPECIFICALLY FOR the new T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 [GSM] (Samsung Model Number: SGH-T999)? Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------

